# What for billtong spices do you use ?



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

caracal said:


> I use the billtong spice from Freddy Hirsch ( Chillibite Seasoning extra hot ) for my self made chicken and beef billtong, also I use this by deer meat.
> But my stock is nearly empty ( only one kilo ), now I need some advices what kind of spice you mostly use. So I can buy a couple of kilos this year.


You realy don't have to use fancy spice. Biltong started of prety simple. Salt, black pepper, brown vi***** and coriander to taste is in any way the nicest for me. Chicken biltong?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, I make from Chicken meat and from ostrich meat billtong. I cut the meat in small stripes ( because the humidity here in Germany is high ), take this in a plastic bag together with the chilli spice and a little bit red wine. Then I mix this and wait approximately two hours. After this time I take the stripes out and hang it in my billtong box for drying.
This is my way to get fresh billtong 12000 Km far from the country of droog wors and billtong:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> You realy don't have to use fancy spice. Biltong started of prety simple. Salt, black pepper, brown vi***** and coriander to taste is in any way the nicest for me. Chicken biltong?



You can get yourself into trouble with spelling like that, especially in the SA Forum! It is vinegar (not vi-affirmative!)


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> You can get yourself into trouble with spelling like that, especially in the SA Forum! It is vinegar (not vi-affirmative!)


Vi affirmative where, please not again, I have been through this.:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Vi affirmative where, please not again, I have been through this.:wink:


Se maar net ASSYN! Daai ander goed maak glad nie smaakvolle biltong nie!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

????? what do you mean with vi***** & vi-affirmative
Are this the small blue pills ? This is I think more for the droog wors:wink:
Or understand I your conversation completely wrong ?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

caracal said:


> Or understand I your conversation completely wrong ?


No you are a bit off. James is way to sharp. I misspelled vinegar and he could link it to the dreaded affirmative action we have here in the S.A. Touché James :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ups, sorry, my thinking is to bad:embara::zip:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Caracal - your thinking is fine. The thinking in SA is sometimes a bit off!!!!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Have a look at this web site

http://www.biltongmakers.com/

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you Gerhard for the link, my wife is very happy to get new recipes:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

caracal said:


> Thank you Gerhard for the link, my wife is very happy to get new recipes:wink:


Why don't you start a Biltong shop in Germany. Maybe it takes off. I know of Biltong shops all over the world now.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Why don't you start a Biltong shop in Germany. Maybe it takes off. I know of Biltong shops all over the world now.


No chance here, the bliksom sand kaffers have every where in Germany a kebab shop


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

caracal said:


> every where in Germany a kebab shop


Don't worry, they don't eat or sell Biltong.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The most of the German do not know this lekker meat:embara:
By one of my partys I offer fresh smuggled biltong and droog wors, but only two persons tested this.
The German need his cow meat full of medicine

Now in this moment my wife sit by the TV looks Dr. House and eat our last droog wors from oryx and I am at the computer nosh biltong from kudu. It is time to come back to S.A. and take new stuff


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Biltong spices*

Frank,

I use Deli Spices. You won't be dissapointed! They have a website and sell only to special butcheries but the rep will sell it to you. We use "Kameeldoring" for droe wors and "S.W.A. Biltong" for biltong. If you use it right you will eat up all your biltong before your plane leaves for Germany!

Most Germans who come and hunt here in Nam don't eat biltong but once they have tried it and got used to it they cannot stop! Maybe a biltong shop in Germany is not such a bad idea.

Good luck and happy biltong and droewors making!


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

I brought a Billy's Biltong maker back to the States. It makes fine biltong, even in the humid Florida climate where I used to live. I brought back spices from a local butcher in Durbanville.

Cya!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Crown also makes a very tasty spice, Safari Biltong spice ,very spicy and a nice taste as well.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Not directly related, but if you have a batch of bland biltong, sprinkle some Aromat into the packet and shake it. You can use the chilli falvour Aromat as well. Makes bland into fairly decent biltong!


----------

